

Off-topic alternative: TheHackerForum.com - mdolon

After reading Matt's post about a place for off-topic discussions, I came to the conclusion that a forum would be much better suited for that kind of stuff.<p>A couple of reasons for this:<p>- A better sense of community<p>- The ability to categorize submissions<p>- Still have use of moderators<p>- Avatars and other goodies that come with VB<p>I'm sure you can think of a few others.  Anyways, the utility of this can be determined by you guys - make use of either thehackerforum.com or nonhackernews.com for your off-topic stuff.  I just thought I'd provide the choice for those who prefer forums.<p><i>Let me know if you have ideas for more forums or want to be a moderator</i>
======
qhoxie
<http://thehackerforum.com>

For the lazy.

~~~
mdolon
thanks. i guess i should've just pointed this post directly to the site. oh
well, too late now.

